

Ask HN: International currency support on day one? - ctingom

Should a web app that launches have support for multiple currencies from day one?<p>To add further details, it is for a time tracking application and you can assign an hourly rate to your projects.
======
byrneseyeview
Probably not. New currencies give you 1) lots of new announcements to make,
and 2) a chance to ration your traffic so you aren't swamped on day one.

For transactions, it's different because of network effects. But if it's just
individuals assigning currency values to time, there should be a more linear
relationship between currency-users and app-users. Also, if they really need
to they can convert the numbers.

~~~
ctingom
Hi, Thanks for the feedback! I think we'll do it as a phase 2! Chris

